# 125mW green laser and 100+ lumen LED light on the same 2xAAA pointer?



## mailint (Sep 25, 2007)

This is the story:

I always loved to have the best technologies in the minimum space in my pockets, always with me, for fun and for usefulness, so I'ld like to add an high-powered LED flashlight head/emitter on the other side of my laser pointer, soldering it on the back-cap of the laser (the cover of the batteries) and sharing the same batteries and the metal case of the laser, that will so become a little two heads monster 

My goal is to have short term brute force, i.e. the maximum LED brightness for some minutes, no matter the run-time nor if I can't leave it turned on for more than some minutes because of the heat problems, nor if I burn the LED once in a while.

My idea is to direct drive the LED with the lithium (or Li-ion? I saw that there AAA 3.7V Li-ion batteries on the market) batteries and to renounce to reflector and lens to save space and to conserve all the brightness. If the emission angle of the LED alone is <180° it's sufficient for me. Focus is not important for me.

I just researched on the web what's the current state-of-the-art of the micro-LEDs on the market and I came to the conclusion that the most powerful micro-LEDs on the market are these three:

Cree XLamp 7090 XR-E Cool White - performance group: Q5 (probable product code: 00XREWHT-L1-WG-Q5-0-01)
minimum luminous flux: 107lm @350mA
drive currents: 350 to 1000mA
forward Voltage @1000mA: 3.7V
manufacturer note: tolerance of +/- 7% on flux and power measurements
forward current @3.6V: 750~900mA
relative intensity @750~900mA: 180~215% (100% = intensity @350mA)
Conclusion: minimum luminous flux @3.6V: 193~230lm
source: http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp7090XR-E.pdf and http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp7090XR-E_B&L.pdf

Philips Lumiled LUXEON Rebel Cool White - performance group: part number LXML-PWC1-0100
minimum luminous flux: 100lm @350mA - 180lm @700mA
drive currents: 350 to 1000mA
forward Voltage @350mA: min 2.55V - typ 3.15V - max 3.99V
manufacturer note: tolerance of +/- 6.5% on flux and power measurements
forward current @3.6V: extimated (because out of graph!) 1400~1600mA
relative intensity @1400~1600mA: extimated (because out of graph!) 235~255% (100% = intensity @350mA)
Conclusion: minimum luminous flux @3.6V: 235~255lm (see also this test results: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169547)
source: http://www.philipslumileds.com/pdfs/DS56.pdf

Seoul Semiconductors Co. (SSC) Z-Power (P4 series) (Pure White) - performance group: part number W42180-U
external diameter of the reflector: 7.40mm
minimum luminous flux: 91lm @350mA (240lm @1000mA?)
drive currents: 350 to 1000mA
forward Voltage @350mA: min 2.9V - typ 3.25V - max 3.8V
forward Voltage @700mA: typ 3.40V
manufacturer note: tolerance of +/- 10% on flux and power measurements
forward current @3.6V: 670~690mA
relative intensity @670~690mA: 165~175% (100% = intensity @350mA)
Conclusion: minimum luminous flux @3.6V: 150~159lm
source: http://www.seoulsemicon.co.kr/_homepage/home_kor/product/spec/W42180.pdf (see http://www.leds.de/media/products/0349526001175432269.pdf for future performance group codes)

My main concerns are:
- if the metal case of the pointer will suffice to have the some minutes of LED brute force
- what batteries can give the most brightness to the LED (while working alternatively for the laser) below their explosion point 

What do you think about all of this?

PS: I just bought 2x Cree XR-E + 2x Luxeon Rebel + 2x SCC P4 on star/PCB and a computerized multimeter to learn their behaviour


----------



## clg0159 (Sep 25, 2007)

It sounds like a fun toy.... err tool, but I am not sure you will be able to fit the extra electronics needed to power the light considering the body of your laser was engineered to be as small as possible (think about the + battery contact). I do, however hope you are sucessful(sp.) and post pics for us Have fun!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

The heatsinking on a 2AAA laser pointer is terrible and barely keeps the Laser safe,adding a High power led to the alreadt thin shell of the Pointer will fry your led quickly.

Your best option would be to get someone to Custom make one for you.
Unless your handy with a lathe?


Cool idea,but hard to accomplish i think..
On the other hand 2xAAA`s in Direct drive will underdrive the led so it may work....:thinking:


----------



## mailint (Sep 27, 2007)

clg0159 said:


> It sounds like a fun toy.... err tool, but I am not sure you will be able to fit the extra electronics needed to power the light considering the body of your laser was engineered to be as small as possible (think about the + battery contact).


 
Yes I also think that I'll have to do some acrobatics to share the same + battery contact 
I accept suggestions 
for example is there someone that sells a flat electronic cable so that it can be small enough to pass between the batteries and the case?


----------



## mailint (Sep 27, 2007)

MorpheusT1 said:


> The heatsinking on a 2AAA laser pointer is terrible and barely keeps the Laser safe,adding a High power led to the alreadt thin shell of the Pointer will fry your led quickly.


 
well.. my laser already survived to months of use, keeping it turned on for no more than 1 minute consecutively, just to be sure.
Obviously I would not turn on both the laser and the LED simultaneously! also consider that the whole case, including that back-cap where I'll attach the star or pcb of the led, is done in metal


----------

